# Log chain and dragging timber



## maul ratt (Feb 5, 2008)

I was looking at different options to drag a long log out of the woods. Does anyone out there know if it's possible to hook a log chain up to a 4x4 truck and drag the timber to a pile? I haven't tried this yet and I don't have a tractor or anything else. Maybe it would help to cut angles on the end of the log so it doesn't get snagged. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 5, 2008)

It will work as long as the truck has enough omph and the log isn't too big for your traction capabilities. Frozen ground will make things go fairly smoothly. You're right about the log wanting to dig. Some kind of skip plate under the front of the log would help.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea an angle cut and hook it as close to the 4x4 as you can so it will lift the end some while dragging.


----------



## Dayto (Feb 5, 2008)

We do a sharp cut on the end of the log (Like a point kinda) hook a 15 Foot cable with 4FT of chain and clevices as a choker and it works great.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes I use my 94 Chevy 2500 to drag it as long as it will pull it I load the truck for traction and hook the chain short and put it in low range and go for broke.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 5, 2008)

My F150 4x4 (sold it) has pulled tons of trees out of the bush. We don't have huge trees up here, so I would hook 4 or 5 trees (±50' long each) at a time and drag them out. No tree was bigger than about 18" at the butt. The truck pulled them out quite easily.


----------



## huckaberry3 (Feb 5, 2008)

Should work out ok we use a 4 wheeler to pull out oak and hackberry all the time. If it won't pull it then we just shorten it a bit.


----------



## clearance (Feb 5, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Frozen ground will make things go fairly smoothly.



Makes a huge difference.


----------



## allthegross (Feb 5, 2008)

That is how i do it all the time. i use a thick nylon tow strap. strap the end of the log put it in 4 low and let er rip. its great fun. try and see how long and how much you can actually pull. havent met a log i couldnt pull yet


----------



## czar800 (Feb 5, 2008)

maul ratt said:


> I was looking at different options to drag a long log out of the woods. Does anyone out there know if it's possible to hook a log chain up to a 4x4 truck and drag the timber to a pile? I haven't tried this yet and I don't have a tractor or anything else. Maybe it would help to cut angles on the end of the log so it doesn't get snagged. Any suggestions? Thanks!



If you have a lot to get out, look into renting a skidloader with tracks for the day.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Feb 5, 2008)

*Try something like this*

*Hey maul ratt, try something like this for skidding logs I can pull a 28" X 12' log with my lawn tractor. I made this one for about $70.00 bucks, works great. *


----------



## iCreek (Feb 5, 2008)

The WoodButcher said:


> *Hey maul ratt, try something like this for skidding logs I can pull a 28" X 12' log with my lawn tractor. I made this one for about $70.00 bucks, works great. *



I need one of those for my Honda 4 Wheeler.... Nice job making that, and thanks for the pic, gives me some ideas !!!


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 5, 2008)

iCreek said:


> I need one of those for my Honda 4 Wheeler.... Nice job making that, and thanks for the pic, gives me some ideas !!!



+2


----------



## fireman (Feb 5, 2008)

*Log Loader*

Im building one tomorow wdchuck I need help with design and perfection Id patten that


----------



## Deadman (Feb 5, 2008)

Dragging logs thru dirt is just a mess as far as the dirt on the wood. Then you saw thru that, and your chain is junk! 
Try to keep them from being in the dirt!


----------



## cabinman (Feb 6, 2008)

*Increasing traction*



The WoodButcher said:


> *Hey maul ratt, try something like this for skidding logs I can pull a 28" X 12' log with my lawn tractor. I made this one for about $70.00 bucks, works great. *



The log arch is a great vehicle for gettin the log out,. lookin at your pics, got me thinkin , If you move the axle back, behind the arch, maybe 12 14 inches, you would transfer a whole bunch of weight on to the tow vehicle,/ drive axle, and take a whole bunch of weight off the dead axle,. I love your setup for skiding logs , I think Ill build one for my self, T,C, E,J,


----------



## cabinman (Feb 6, 2008)

*dolly*

how about strapin on a dolly back there , or for snow an old aluminum disc, like we slid down the hill on, OK Ill shut up now,..


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 6, 2008)

*How I do it*

I use the truck all the time. My truck has a flatbed with hydralic bale spears. I went back and made a special bar across them with two loop clevis's and two chain hooks. I can slide the unit all the way to the end if I choose. I simply back up to the log, lower the spears, hook the log with a chain, get back in raise the spears and drive off. It transfers alot of weight to the rear wheels, where you need it. I could post pics. I would recommend a 4 wheel drive. You can drag one [email protected]@ of alot with a truck, if you can get the weight to the tires.


----------



## cabinman (Feb 6, 2008)

*Iam bored*



cmetalbend said:


> I use the truck all the time. My truck has a flatbed with hydralic bale spears. I went back and made a special bar across them with two loop clevis's and two chain hooks. I can slide the unit all the way to the end if I choose. I simply back up to the log, lower the spears, hook the log with a chain, get back in raise the spears and drive off. It transfers alot of weight to the rear wheels, where you need it. I could post pics. I would recommend a 4 wheel drive. You can drag one [email protected]@ of alot with a truck, if you can get the weight to the tires.



Ive looked everyware,...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 6, 2008)

cabinman said:


> The log arch is a great vehicle for gettin the log out,. lookin at your pics, got me thinkin , If you move the axle back, behind the arch, maybe 12 14 inches, you would transfer a whole bunch of weight on to the tow vehicle,/ drive axle, and take a whole bunch of weight off the dead axle,. I love your setup for skiding logs , I think Ill build one for my self, T,C, E,J,



I had the same thought. Looks like pulling from the top of the arch, it is unloading the rear drive wheels. I would modify it to lift the nose of the log a few inches and the actual pull to be from the axle level. Chain to somewhere up near the hitch?

Hmm..maybe behind my 2x F150??

Harry K


----------



## goblin (Feb 6, 2008)

I wouldn't think you'd want to transfer much of the load to the tow vehicle if it's a lawn tractor. The hitch point isn't that strong. What he's got is perfect for that little tractor.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Feb 6, 2008)

*Amen*



goblin said:


> I wouldn't think you'd want to transfer much of the load to the tow vehicle if it's a lawn tractor. The hitch point isn't that strong. What he's got is perfect for that little tractor.



*Thanks goblin, This little skidder has moved everything from (full)55gal. drums & steel beams to logs and lumber. It's unreal how much I have used this thing and how much it will do. With the winch you can tie the mower off to something and drag logs to you, once you get it close enough to get the end off the ground, you just drive off with it. I wouldn't be with out one around the mill. I have moved as much as 3500lbs of roof decking with it and the little mower.*


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 6, 2008)

cabinman said:


> Ive looked everyware,...



For a flatbed? That part is a luxury. You could use the regular bed if you had the spear's setup. but risk is high.(of damaging truck). Far as the flatbed goes, I couldn't find one either, when I did it was either shot, broken, worn out, cobbled together, needed a new floor, or I couldn't afford it. I ended up buying one, putting the hydralic setup in and replacing the floor (it was flat sheet metal like glass and hard to wallk on) with diamond plate. And the gooseneck ball also. drove almost 190 miles one way to get it.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 7, 2008)

goblin said:


> I wouldn't think you'd want to transfer much of the load to the tow vehicle if it's a lawn tractor. The hitch point isn't that strong. What he's got is perfect for that little tractor.




If that is a reply to my post, there would be no load transfered to the tractor, only the pulling vector would be directly behind the machine vice trying to pry the wheels off the ground.

From his follow up post it looks like my concern is not valid.

Harry K


----------



## cabinman (Feb 7, 2008)

*TurnKey*



turnkey4099 said:


> If that is a reply to my post, there would be no load transfered to the tractor, only the pulling vector would be directly behind the machine vice trying to pry the wheels off the ground.
> 
> From his follow up post it looks like my concern is not valid.
> 
> Harry K



TurnKey,...If you have ever competed, (and sounds like you have) in a tractor pulling contest, you are spot on,...Ill have to disagree with Goblins message that the little tractors hitch might fall off,..THAT AINT GONNA HAPPIN, (Unless someone loosens the hardwear), The chain pulling horizontaly, straight to the front is HUGE, This might be a good place for sum friendly competition,.. T,C, E,J,


----------



## splittah (Feb 7, 2008)

The WoodButcher said:


> *Hey maul ratt, try something like this for skidding logs I can pull a 28" X 12' log with my lawn tractor. I made this one for about $70.00 bucks, works great. *


+1 for you!


That is awesome.. I have a 12 volt winch from years ago I wanted to find something to do with it, this is great! Nice work. I see those hooks at the flea market all the time, I will get me one this year.


Wife is gonna chuckle when she sees this one.

Nice job


----------



## Rowan (Feb 7, 2008)

Check out the "ATV Logging" Thread, or "Logging my way". I put a crude sketch of our arch. Very cheap to build, go to your local scrap yard for the stub and spindles, the rest can be picked up at a metel scrap yard, or purchased new for a few extra bucks.

The arch is a real plus, very little dirt and you can pull alot more with less strain on your transmission.

I'm no expert, but from my limited experience, the only way to go.


----------



## ak4195 (Feb 7, 2008)

maul ratt said:


> I was looking at different options to drag a long log out of the woods. Does anyone out there know if it's possible to hook a log chain up to a 4x4 truck and drag the timber to a pile? I haven't tried this yet and I don't have a tractor or anything else. Maybe it would help to cut angles on the end of the log so it doesn't get snagged. Any suggestions? Thanks!



I do it all the time,if I can utilize a handy standing tree trunk,Ill throw a strap around as high up as I can get it,putting one end through itself.From this Ill hang a block pully threaded with 5/8 poly.One end goes to the truck,the other has a loop with a metal thimble spliced into it.Attach your chain to this with a shackle.The bitter end of the chain has a hook,snug it around the log,move up the log towards the truck and throw a half hitch around the log with the chain,Make sense?The half hitch will take the pull,more strain,more bite.Poly is cheap,and low stretch,youll have to adjust your diameter needed to what you expect your load is to yard out.Wish I had digital camera for an easy pic.
Take care of your poly(or whatever cordage you settle on)try not to drag it on the ground and the blocks dont like it when you arent watching your rearview mirror and run knots thru them.Put some survey tape on your knots or connections to see.
As has been stated,I almost always do this in the winter,much cleaner.
hope this is clear and helps
ak4195


----------



## abohac (Feb 8, 2008)

*Tongs*

I don't know if you have a tractor (I use a backhoe) but a boom from your 3pt with a chain and a set of log tongs works great for me. I carry the wood right where I want it without getting it dirty.


----------



## abohac (Feb 8, 2008)

*Cabinman*

Cabinman, I wish I would have looked at the answers to the original question. You have a set up kinda like mine. I use a Cat backhoe with a chain and log tongs. Works great


----------



## blackdoggy (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a company out there that makes plastic cones to go over the end of your log when your dragging them. That might be a good way to go


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 9, 2008)

If a person didn't want to buy spindles use old lawn mower wheels and tires. The axel's use standard size shafts. Or if you have the lawn mower take off the spindles ya have. I got 4 on my "Real man size grill" I'm working on. Some farm implements use bolt on spindles. (Super heavy duty) and the wheels are just as heavy built. Not that you need that strenght behind a lawn tracter, but maybe a small 4x4 pickup.


----------



## aokpops (Feb 9, 2008)

hook the log so the front of it lifts up. make the noose under the the log.when pull on it raise the nose .


----------

